# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Τρόπος χορήγησης vetermec

## romel

Παιδιά θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω εαν κάποιος γνωρίζει λεπτομέριες για τον τρόπο χορήγησης του σκευάσματος VETERMEC. Διαβασα σε σχετικά post τι θα πρέπει να κανω μου έμεινε μία απορία όμως αναφορικά με το οτι θα πρέπει να χορηγηθεί για 36 ώρες. Λοιπόν αυτές οι 36 ώρες υπολογίζονται συνολικά απο τη στιγμή που θα μπεί το φαρμακο στην ποτίστρα *ή* τμηματικά για τις ώρες που είναι ημέρα και τα καναρίνια καταναλώνουν το νερό. Ας πούμε οτι ξημερώνει περίπου 06:00 και πέφτει ο ηλιος περίπου 18:00, αρα το σωστό είναι να βάλω το φάρμακο 06:00 το πρωί και να το αφαιρέσω μετα απο 36 ώρες συνολικά (την 18:00 ώρα μετα από 2 ημέρες) ή να το βάζω καθε πρωί 06:00 και να το αφαιρώ καθε απόγευμα 18:00 μεχρι συμπληρωθούν οι 36 ώρες τμηματικά (συμπληρώνονταί εντός 3 ημέρων). Καταλαβένετε οτι οι διαφορές είναι μεγάλες αφου στην πρώτη περίπτωση το φαρμακο θα είναι προς διαθεση στα πουλιά ουσιαστικά για 24 ώρες, αν αφαιρέσουμε τις ώρες που κοιμούνται και δεν πίνουν νερό, ενω στη δευτερη θα είναι προς διάθεση για 36 ώρες. Μιλάμε για 12 ώρες λιγότερες . Ελπιζω να καταλάβατε τι εννοώ γιατί νομίζω τα έγραψα λίγο μπερδεμένα ομως πρέπει να αποσαφινιστεί καθε λεπτομέρια αφού μιλάμε για ένα φάρμακο που δεν κατασκευάστηκε καν για καναρίνια και θα πρέπει να είμαστε διπλά προσεκτικοί.

----------


## xXx

36 ώρες εννοεί συνεχόμενες προφανώς, χωρίς να βγάλεις την ποτίστρα από το κλουβί......θέλει και επανάληψη μετά από 10ήμερο!

----------


## aTomGR

36 ώρες σερί και θα σου πρότεινα ανά μερικές ώρες να κουνάς και την ποτίστρα καλά να ανακατεύεται.

----------


## mgerom

Ναί, είναι για 36 ώρες συνέχεια. Καλόν είναι, να γίνεται ανανέωση κάθε 12 ώρες (πετάμε το περιεχόμενο ,πλένουμε την ποτίστρα και την γεμίζουμε με φρέσκο διάλυμα).
Τα πουλιά καταναλώνουν μια συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα νερού ημερησίως.Συνήθως την μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση την κάνουν, νωρίς το πρωί. Καλό επίσης είναι όταν θέλουμε να ξεκινήσουμε αυτή την θεραπεία,να αφαιρούμε την ποτίστρα με το καθαρό νερό απο βραδύς και την επομένη το πρωί να ξεκινάμε το 36ωρο με την αραίωση του vetermec.

----------


## mitsman

Διαβαζοντας εδω... μου δημιουργειται η εξης απορια που μπορει να ειναι χαζη....
εχει να κανει παλι με τον χρονο χορηγησης!
36 ωρες συνεχομενες που τα πουλια ειναι ξυπνια και καταναλωνουν νερο...
ετσι??
γιατι αν ειναι 36 ωρες απο την ωρα που θα την βαλουμε... χανουμε τις βραδινες ωρες!

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη απο οσο εχω διαβασει είναι 36 ωρες συνολικα, μαζι με τις βραδυνες δηλαδη και ας μην το καταναλωνει.Επισης  Καθε πρωι πρεπει να ανανεωνεις το μειγμα

----------


## geam

> Διαβαζοντας εδω... μου δημιουργειται η εξης απορια που μπορει να ειναι χαζη....
> εχει να κανει παλι με τον χρονο χορηγησης!
> 36 ωρες συνεχομενες που τα πουλια ειναι ξυπνια και καταναλωνουν νερο...
> ετσι??
> γιατι αν ειναι 36 ωρες απο την ωρα που θα την βαλουμε... χανουμε τις βραδινες ωρες!


Mits  η δραστική ουσία του φαρμάκου απευθύνεται κατά κύριο λόγο σε οικόσιτα ζώα και πτηνά…
Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις κάποιος έκανε test σε πτηνά συντροφιάς, και όταν άφησε το σκεύασμα περισσότερες των 36 ωρών, άρχισε να μαζεύει τα πουλάκια του ανάσκελα…
Τις βραδινές ώρες, το νερό έχει περάσει στο αίμα του πουλιού, και κάνει την δουλειά του…
Εμένα αυτό που με προβληματίζει, είναι πως κάνει δουλειά στους αερόσακους, ενώ τα ακάρεα των ποδιών, δεν τα ακουμπά…

----------


## ninos

εγω παντως το εχω χρησιμοποιήσει και το χορήγησα μια φορά για ακαρεα τραχειας. Νομιζω οτι και για ακαρεα ποδιων κανει. Το θεμα ειναι η ιβερμεκτινη να περασει στο αιμα. Μετα παει παντου !! 

Το Vetermec, ομως θελει σιγουρα επαναληψη και βλεπεις διαφορα, εαν δεις,  μετα από μερες. Εγω μετα τις 36 ωρες, εδωσα και αντιβιωση στο πουλακι και μετα απο 3 μερες ειχα δει διαφορα. Το τσακ-τσακ μειωθηκε, αλλα δεν σταματησε ομως. Την επαναληψη ομως μετα απο 8 μερες, την εκανα με Scatt, και μετα απο περιπου 10 μερες ξεμπερδεψα. Με αυτα, τελικα δεν γνωριζω εάν εκανε δουλεία το Vetermec ή οχι. Για το Scatt, τα αποτελεσματα ειναι δεδομενα

Εμενα μου φενεται περιεργo το θεμα διαλυσης του. Από αρκετους εχω διαβασει ότι δεν δυαλυεται, ενώ αλλοι που είναι αρκετοι μαλιστα, εχουν αντιθετη γνωμη και εχουν δει αποτελεσματα, πολύ καλυτερα από το Pulmosan μερικες φορες.

Παντως για εμενα τουλαχιστον είναι μπερδεμενη η αποτελεσματικοτητα του φαρμακου και όχι η χρηση του και η συχνοτητα του σε πτηνα.

----------


## mitsman

Μου ακουγεται καπως, το 36 ωρες συμπεριλαμβανομενου και των βραδινων ωρων που το πουλι δεν καταναλωνει νερο... αλλα καποια λογικη εξηγηση θα υπαρχει!!!

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη και εμενα με μπερδευε αυτο και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω τον λογο για τις βραδυνες ωρες.  Αλλα, η ουσία υποτίθεται οτι μπαίνει στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος του πτηνού, μετά απο κάποιες ώρες. Αρα το βραδυ κυκλοφορει ηδη στο αιμα του. Το βράδυ αφού δεν πίνει, θα μπορούσε ας πουμε καποιος να βγάλει την ποτιστρα εντελώς, αλλά πρέπει να ξυπνήσει "πριν" το πουλακι, γιατι με το που ξυπνούν τις πρωτες πρωινες ωρες καταναλώνουν το περισσοτερο νερο.  Όμως, το ιδιο δεν είναι και για το κανονικο νερο ? Γγιατι δεν βγαζουμε την ποτιστρα το βραδυ από τα πουλακια ? Αφου δεν πινουν ? Νομιζω ότι το κανουμε, ετσι ώστε να πιουν όταν σηκωθουν με το πρωτο φως του ηλιου που εμεις κοιμόμαστε ακομα

Πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε καποιος να το κανει με τον τροπο αυτό, αλλα θα πρεπει να υπολογισει και τον χρονο παραμονης της ουσιας στην ποτιστρα, διοτι οι 36 ωρες που εχουν υπολογιστει είναι συμπεριλαμβανομενου και των βραδινών.  Στην πραγματικότητα όμως το πουλακι πινει πολύ λιγότερο. Οποτε εγω για να μην μπλεξω με υπολογισμους, θα το εβαζα 36 ωρες συνολικα (συμπεριλαμβανομενου και των  βραδινων)

----------


## mitsman

Και εχω επισης την εντυπωση οτι ειναι καθαρα και μονο για ακαρεα της τραχειας....
Για τα λεπια των ποδιων μονο βαζελινη η epithol!

ΕΕΕ και μπουν και δουν τι γραφουμε.... χα χα χα χα

----------


## ninos

για τα ποδια σιγουρα epithol είναι καλύτερα, αλλά η ιβερμεκτινη φανταζομαι οτι σκοτωνει τα ακαρεα σε οποιο σημειο του σωματος και  εαν ειναι αυτα.

Σχετικά με το ....



> ΕΕΕ και μπουν και δουν τι γραφουμε.... χα χα χα χα


μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Δεν τα σβήνεις καλύτερα αφού είσαι * μωβ* και λογικά μπορείς ? Μάλλον θα φάμε κράξημο ? χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Steliosan

> Εμενα μου φενεται περιεργo το θεμα διαλυσης του. Από αρκετους εχω διαβασει ότι δεν δυαλυεται


Δεν διαλυεται σε ποτιστρες που ειναι ανοιχτες και περναει ο αερας μεσα ενω στου κλειστου τυπου ξερεις αυτες με την μπιλια την οποια χρησιμοποιω και εγω διαλυεται με την πρωτη,το εχω χρησιμοποιησει οπως αναφετεται ανω με αλλαγη το πρωι και μετα επαναληψη υστερα απο 10 ημερες και η πουλαδα μου ξαναγεννηθηκε.

Σε αυτο το σημειο αν και off topic θα πρεπει να μνημονευσω την πολυτιμη βοηθεια του Δημητρη jk21 (στο ειχα υποσχεθει) ο οποιος εκτος απο τα electronics ειναι και μεγας διδασκαλος περι των πτηνων και ιδιαιτερα των καναρινιων.

Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη και σε ευχαριστω-ουμε.

----------


## mgerom

> ...για τα ποδια σιγουρα epithol είναι καλύτερα, αλλά η ιβερμεκτινη φανταζομαι οτι σκοτωνει τα ακαρεα σε οποιο σημειο του σωματος και  εαν ειναι αυτα.


Η απάντησή μου εδώ είναι πολύ καθυστερημένη. βλέπεις, δεν είχα προσέξει το μήνυμα σου, Στέλιο.Απαντώ απλά για να μη σου μένουν λανθασμένες  εντυπώσεις.να μην γίνει δηλαδή σύνθημα, το "βάλτε ιβερμεκτίνη και ξεμπερδέψατε απ' όλα" . Η ιβερμεκτίνη περνάει στο κυκλοφοριακό σύστημα των πουλιών,στό αίμα.Τα ακάρεα που θρέφονται απ' ευθείας με αίμα ή με ιστούς που αιματώνονται είναι σίγουρο οτι επιρεάζονται απο το δηλητήριο.Τα είδη των ακάρεων όμως, που θρέφονται με κερατίνη, δεν είναι δυνατόν να επιρεασθούν απο την παρουσία της ιβερμεκτίνης.

----------


## jk21

> Δεν διαλυεται σε ποτιστρες που ειναι ανοιχτες και περναει ο αερας μεσα ενω στου κλειστου τυπου ξερεις αυτες με την μπιλια την οποια χρησιμοποιω και εγω διαλυεται με την πρωτη,το εχω χρησιμοποιησει οπως αναφετεται ανω με αλλαγη το πρωι και μετα επαναληψη υστερα απο 10 ημερες και η πουλαδα μου ξαναγεννηθηκε.
> 
> Σε αυτο το σημειο αν και off topic θα πρεπει να μνημονευσω την πολυτιμη βοηθεια του Δημητρη jk21 (στο ειχα υποσχεθει) ο οποιος εκτος απο τα electronics ειναι και μεγας διδασκαλος περι των πτηνων και ιδιαιτερα των καναρινιων.
> 
> Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη και σε ευχαριστω-ουμε.


ΣΤΕΛΙΟ  η εκτροφη πτηνων ειναι πολυδιαστατη και η ενασχοληση λιγο παραπανω με εναν τομεα της πχ διατροφη καποιου δεν τον καθιστα δασκαλο ,οταν μαλιστα για να αποδειχθει η ορθοτητα των οσων θεωρητικα υποστηριζει δεν αρκει η δικια του εμπειρια αλλα πολλων και για καποια ετη.ας πουμε οτι βαζω ενα λιθαρακι εκει που αλλοι εβαλαν και βαζουν ακομη πολλα λιθαρακια.οσο για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση που αφορα και το παρον ποστ η προταση μου για vetermec ηταν ελλειψει του πιο δραστικου scatt (συμφωνα με λογια ανθρωπου επιστημονικα κατερτισμενου στο θεμα της υγειας των πτηνων ,τον οποιο εμπιστευομαι πληρως   ,   για την καλυτερη δραση της μοξιδεκτινης που εχει το scatt εναντι της ιμβερμεκτινης ) ,ενω η δοσολογια και ο τροπος χορηγησης του vetermec    δεν ηταν δικια μου πληροφορια αλλα προιον διαδικτυακης ενημερωσης απο ιστοσελιδα εκτροφεα που εκτιμω για την εμπειρια του απο πηγες του εξωτερικου και την μεταδοση της στον τοπο μας .ομως πραγματι απο το αλλο ατομο με τις επιστημονικες γνωσεις εχω ακουσει οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο σε ολους τους οργανισμους το vetermec προιον για ενεσιμη χρηση να απορροφηθει σωστα αν δοθει μεσω του εντερου


οσο για την χρηση της ιμβερμεκτινης ή της μοξιδεκτινης για ακαρεα των ποδιων ,παροτι και μενα μου ξυνιζει κατα ποσο μπορει μεσω του αιματος να φτασει στις στοιβαδες κερατινης των ποδιων το δηλητηριο για να αντιμετωπισει το προβλημα ,σε αρθρο της http://www.peteducation.com/article....+1829&aid=3068
που νομιζω ειναι σελιδα κτηνιατρικη αναφερει οτι με επαλειψη οπως και για τα ακαρεα της τραχειας στο σβερκο το φαρμακο χτυπαει και το ειδος knemidokoptes που προκαλει το scally leg και τo scally face .ιδια αναφορα εχω δει και αλλου

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα ομως να διευκρινισω οτι η μοξιδεκτινη και η ιμβερμεκτινη δεν παυουν να ειναι δηλητηρια και πρεπει να δινονται μονο οταν πιο ηπιοι τροποι αντιμετωπισης ενος προβληματος δεν επαρκουν .η χρηση ειτε παραφινης ,ειτε βαζελινης ειτε αλοιφης σκευασματος του εμποριου με βαση αυτες τις ουσιες και καποια προσθετα οπως μουρουνελαιο η επιθολ ή θειαφι νομιζω η πομαντα ειναι σχεδον παντα επαρκης σε προβληματα ακαρεων στα ποδια αν χορηγουνται με σωστο τροπο και τα δηλητηρια ειναι εσχατη λυση.αν ομως πχ γινει και αγωγη για ακαρεα της τραχειας το ιδιο διαστημα γιατι υπαρχει αναγκη ,ισως τελικα να ειναι επαρκης και για τα ποδια και να μην χρειαζεται αλοιφη αν ισχυουν οσα λεει το αρθρο

----------


## nicktzad

παιδια ξερει καποιος να μου πει την αναλογια νερο-vetermec γιατι θελω να χορηγησω σε ενα καναρινι και δεν ξερω την ποσοτητα που περπει να δωσω??? το καναρινι νομιζω πως παρουσιαζει ολα τα συμπτωματα των ακαρεων τραχειας....

----------


## mitsman

Νικο ειναι 1 ml φαρμακου στα 960 ml νερου... θα το ψαξω λιγο αλλα 99.999 ειναι αυτο!!!

----------


## nicktzad

960 ml ή 940 ml νερου???? καπου το ειχα δει και εγω μια φορα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι και δεν το βρισκω κιολας!! αυστηρα 36 ωρες ομως ετσι?? αν το βαλω σημερα 15.00 το μεσημερι το αφηνω μεχρι 3.00 αυριο το βραδυ?? ή ειναι καλυτερα να το βαλω αυριο πρωι....???

----------


## mitsman

940 μλ ειναι...
ο κ. Μακης αναφερει καπου 900 μλ....
*36 ωρες αυστηροτατα*!!!
Καλυτερα βαλε το ξημερωματα και υπολογισε να το βγαλεις την αλλη μερα την σωστη ωρα!!!
Ωστε να εκμεταλευτεις το μεγιστο της ημερας!

----------


## nicktzad

οκ.....εγινε!! ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!!!

----------


## jimi gats

θα το βαλεις πρωι π.χ 7 και υπολογισε 36 ωρες..1 μλ φαρμακο σε 1 λιτρο νερο..αυτο βαζω εγω.αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν ειανι η καταλληλη εποχη λογω πτεροροιας..Αρχιζω τετοιου ειδους θεραπειες μετά την πτεροροια και το κανω σε ολα τα ενηλικα προληπτικα συγκεκριμενα ενα μηνα πριν την αναπραγωγη.

----------


## nicktzad

το πουλακι που θελω να του βαλω περναει πτεροροια. ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση ομως λογω των ακαρεων νομιζω. ακουγεται πολυ βραχνιασμενο,εχει χασει πουπουλα απο τον λαιμο που δεν ξαναβγαινουν εδω και καιρο, ακουω εναν ηχο τσικ τσικ καθως ανασαινει και τρωει κυριως μαλακες τροφες. να περιμενω να τελειωσει η πτεροροια και μετα να του κανω θεραπεια??τι λετε??

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα ενα πουλακι μου ο Δον Ζουαν που λεω ενω περνουσε πτερορροια κοντευα να το χασω... παραλληλα με πτερορροια λοιπον του εδωσα αντιβιωση.... και μετα απο την αντιβιωση ενω πεφτουν ακομη φτερα εκανα χρηση vetermec... και στα καπακια πολυβιταμινη και φουλ εξτρα ενισχυμενους σπορους.. και το εσωσα απο το να κοιμαται στο πατωμα το βραδυ και να λεω αν θα ξημερωθει στο να κελαιδαει τωρα!!!

----------


## nicktzad

σε παρομοια κατασταση ειναι και εμενα ο δικος μου Δημητρη. νομιζω οτι αν περιμενω να περασει πτεροροια και μετα να του βαλω vetermec θα μας χαιρετισει...οποτε ξεκιναω κ οτι γινει εγινε....

----------


## mitsman

Δεν νομιζω τα ακαρεα να τον εχουν φερει σε τετοια φαση.. εκτος και να ειναι καιρο τωρα και δεν το ειχες παρει χαμπαρι... βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος ομως!

----------


## nicktzad

πριν καιρο ειχα ακουσει μια μικρη βραχναδα αλλα δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια γιατι κατα τα αλλα το πουλακι ητανε ενταξει.εχει την τελευταια βδομαδα με 10 μερες περιπου που δεν παει καλα και η κατασταση χειροτερευει.δειχνει εξουθενομενο....παρολαυτα κανει το μπανακι του οποτε του βαζω.αν ηταν αρωστο νομιζω δεν θα εκανε.οποτε μαλλον ακαρεα πρεπει να εχει,βασιζομενος και στα συμπτωματα που ειδα....

----------


## ninos

1ml Vetermec σε 940ml νερό. Προτείνεται κάθε 12 ώρες να ανανεώνεις το μείγμα και  αυστηρά μετά απο 36 ώρες πρέπει να βάλεις πλέον καθαρό νεράκι. Το καλύτερο όπως γράφει και Δημήτρης είναι να το ξεκινήσεις νωρίς το πρωί, ώστε να πετύχεις το μέγιστο της ημέρας.  Θέλει σίγουρα επανάληψη μετά απο 9 με 10 μέρες.

Υ.Σ Νίκο μόνο το βράχνιασμα και το "τακ-τακ" σαν να σπάει σπόρια έχει ? Βλέπεις σαν να προσπαθεί να φτύσει κάτι απο το λαιμό του ? Εαν είναι όντως τόσο χάλια και οφείλεται σε ακάρεα τραχείας, τότε ίσως για πιο άμεσα αποτελεσμάτα να πρέπει να τους δώσεις Pulmosan και ακόμα πιο άμεσα το Scatt. Καλύτερα άνοιξε σχετικό θέμα είναι off-topic η κουβέντα και για να σε βοηθήσουν και καλύτερα τα παιδιά. Καλό κουράγιο στον φιλαράκο σου...

----------

